# Today's service call discovery...



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Gewd lourd!


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I wonder how many rolls of tape he goes through on his "side job".


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

So what happens/happened next?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

why even use a box....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> why even use a box....


That would have been safer than trying to cram all that in.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Super flying splice in firefighters's attic. = irony


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

What did he say when you mention permits and your price to do it correct.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

#12 wire for 10 hihats ? What did he plan for , 250 watt MH bulbs ?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> "actually my landscaper said he did electrical on the side"


Perhaps you should have requested yard detail in lieu of electrical work....?

~CS~


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I see no problem. A couple of box extensions and a blank. :laughing:


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

That looks like correct box fill.  looks like the box is sick and puking up romex


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Romex hair ball


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That's not possible. Hack work is only installed in Carlon blue boxes.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That's not possible. Hack work is only installed in Carlon blue boxes.




.........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> What's wrong with Carlon Blue boxes? :001_huh::001_huh:


Nothing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder how many times he had to change the joints to get it to "work".


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

well at least he used the current wire color:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

That is irony at it's finest!

:laughing:

Better yet you've got it documented. 

:brows:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I am an electrician, I wonder if that's what it looks like to landscapers when I mow my own lawn....


J/K I don't own a lawn mower, I leave that job to the professionals.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> #12 wire for 10 hihats ? What did he plan for , 250 watt MH bulbs ?


The dum dum always think 14 is to hack for them . Then they do this junk.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Better You then Me .






Pete


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess if "the cobblers kids never have shoes"...a fireman's house should be a deathtrap.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jza said:


> I wonder how many times he had to change the joints to get it to "work".


or, how many joints did he have before going to work.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> why even use a box....


A junction ball properly sealed with duct tape would have been a better choice.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> or, how many joints did he have before going to work.


That's not joint work thats crack work. "I need a wire here and here and here, everywhere one of them will work!"


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 23, 2013)

I count 10 #12/2. Switch leg in and 9 cans work :001_huh:
Or did he learn you can jump them through instead of making a big JB on the last one? :thumbup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

would you call that a wireball or fireball?

Id say both:laughing:


----------

